DNC Blames 'Coding Issue' for Lack of Iowa Caucus Results - classicsnoot
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/4/21122252/iowa-democrats-
ca...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/4/21122252/iowa-democrats-caucus-
results-coding-issue-app-data-transmission)

